# Impossible de booter Ubuntu.



## Masta21 (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Ce forum m'a déjà de nombreuses fois aidé, mais cette fois-ci, je n'ai pas trouvé ma solution alors j'ai fait le grand saut, je me suis inscrit 



Bref, dans le cadre des études que j'entame, je vais avoir besoin d'utiliser Linux sur mon MacBook Pro de janvier 2008 (3eme génération). Je précise aussi que mon lecteur cd interne est HS et que j'en possède un externe qui ne possède, à ma connaissance, aucun problème.

Après quelques problèmes pour créer des partitions, j'ai formaté mon disque et j'ai donc créé via BootCamp une partition de 70 Go pour linux.

J'ai téléchargé ubuntu 9.04, gravé l'iso sur un cd, installé Refit, et puis redémarrer.

Là, déjà j'ai un petit problème, Refit se lance et j'ai le choix entre Mac os X, Ubuntu via le cd, mais aussi, je peux lancer Legacy OS via le disque dur. Je me demande ce qu'est ce Legacy, et si c'est bien normal.

Enfin, je choisis donc Ubuntu, là j'ai l'image du pingouin, et ensuite, écran noir avec le message d'erreur "No bootable device". Suite à ce que j'ai lu, je mets donc à jour mon mbr, je refais la même manip et au même endroit, écran noir à nouveau : "Non-System Disk".
Je n'arrive donc même pas à avoir le choix des langues, ça se bloque avant.

J'ai bon cherché, je ne trouve pas la solution :/ Le problème ne vient pas du cd étant donné qu'il boot sans problème sur mon macbook blanc.

Si vous avez quelques tuyaux, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir


----------



## GillesF (17 Septembre 2009)

On se connait déjà mais ici tu as bcp mieux expliqué ton problème... alors :

1) c'est normal, le legacy, tu auras ca pour tous les disques où aucun système n'est installé dessus.
2) tu dois booter sur le CD d'ubuntu, mais si possible sans passer par refit (donc avant le lancement de refit, via ta touche "alt" ou "c"). Maintenant, je ne sais pas si c'est possible à cause de ton lecteur externe...

Là en fait, tu as exactement ce que je t'expliquais, tu démarres sur le disque dur et pas sur le cd et comme il n'y a rien pour le moment sur le DD... ben ca bloque.

Sinon remplacer le lecteur interne c'est pas super compliqué 

---------- Post added at 17h01 ---------- Previous post was at 16h58 ----------

On se connait déjà mais ici tu as bcp mieux expliqué ton problème... alors :

1) c'est normal, le legacy, tu auras ca pour tous les disques où aucun système n'est installé dessus.
2) tu dois booter sur le CD d'ubuntu, mais si possible sans passer par refit (donc avant le lancement de refit, via ta touche "alt" ou "c"). Maintenant, je ne sais pas si c'est possible à cause de ton lecteur externe...

Là en fait, tu as exactement ce que je t'expliquais, tu démarres sur le disque dur et pas sur le cd et comme il n'y a rien pour le moment sur le DD... ben ca bloque.

Sinon remplacer le lecteur interne c'est pas super compliqué 

Sinon si tu calles toujours on peut toujours retirer ton DD interne, le taper dans le miens et faire l'install via mon macbook ou en le connectant en usb


----------



## Masta21 (17 Septembre 2009)

J'ai bien sûr essayé en maintenant ALT, ou en maintenant C, et le problème est le même "Non-system disk".

Mon lecteur externe boot le cd de mac os x, de windows, pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas booter celui d'ubuntu ?

A propos de lecteurs, les lecteurs de Macbook et macbook pro sont-ils compatibles ? 

Le problème peut-il venir du DD lui -même qui serait endommagé ?


----------



## GillesF (17 Septembre 2009)

vu ton problème je ne pense pas... retente en gravant ton CD sur un disque non réinscriptible. En faisant attention de bien avoir un ubuntu 9.04 i686 (ou i386) et de préférence en 32 bits. Si ca continue à planter, tente avec l'alternate CD d'ubuntu


----------



## Frodon (19 Septembre 2009)

Masta21 a dit:


> J'ai bien sûr essayé en maintenant ALT, ou en maintenant C, et le problème est le même "Non-system disk".
> 
> Mon lecteur externe boot le cd de mac os x, de windows, pourquoi ne pourrait-il pas booter celui d'ubuntu ?
> 
> ...



Tu ne pourras pas booter un CD/DVD d'OS nécessitant Bootcamp à partir d'un lecteur CD/DVD externe.
Avec rEFIt il est possible que cela puisse se faire, mais seulement si le dit lecteur externe est en USB et non en Firewire.

Dans tous les cas, avec rEFIt (et seulement avec ce dernier), tu peux démarrer sur une clé USB. Dans ce cas, lis les tutoriaux sur le net pour installer Ubuntu via une clé USB.

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick

Tu peux préparer la clé USB à partir de ton MacBook Blanc ou en utilisant une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox, VMWare...etc).


----------



## Elesthor (27 Septembre 2009)

Je redimensionne possède moi même un mb blanc et avait installer ubuntu il y quelque temps.
Bootcamp n'est pas utilse, simplement ta partition osX avec l'utilitaire de disque en ménageant un espace libre.

As tu essayé un CD venant de shipit ubuntu? J'ai eu un problème similaire avec mon instal d'arch, le mb blanc n'a l'air de supporter que des disques pressés de manière industrielle(OS X et Ubuntu dans mon cas).

Sinon voit comme l'a dis frodon par boot usb (en bootable ou avec un utilitaire d'installation dessus).


----------

